# Chaos Sorcerer w/ Warptime...worth it?



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I recently made a list with a CSorcerer and to keep him cheap and effective in combat I just gave him WTime. Now looking back thru the rules and codex I notice that a Psycher can only use one power per turn which means If I equip my CSorcerer with WTime his force weapon can only be used as a power weapon correct?

So if all this is true I should just stick with a CLord with a demon weapon, which is cheap and still effective. Sorry if this has been covered before I tried searching for it and was still confused


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you looking for a fun option, or the most effective one?

Honestly for the points the DP is the best you can get. Warptime on sorcerors, while not my favorite, is somewhat devastating against troops with good armor saves merely because it's so consistent. If you have 4 PW attacks, you are gonna average more than two of them getting through. Most frequently you're gonna land three MEQ kills each turn, which is probably close to the lord's kill rate except MUCH more consistently.

Power, efficiency => Daemon Prince
Consistency, Spells => Sorceror
Randomness, Overpricedness => Lord


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

As a Tzeentch sorcerer you can use 2 powers each turn, but I'm not sure whether this includes the use of a force weapon.


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm sorry I should have went into a lil more detail...I play Word Bearers and I am running a DPrince and a CSorcerer to stay with the fluff. Thank you b.anthracis, I just read a lil deeper into the codex and it specifically stats a model with the MoT may use two spells a turn so i'll just put the MoT on my CSorcerer. :good:


----------

